# Check Engine Light PO171 PO102 PO113



## daptalms (Aug 15, 2016)

G'day from down under !

Holden Cruze 2011 1.4l Turbo (auto) 99000 kms

History - Turbo, water pump, oil pick up, PCV all replaced about 20 months ago.

Today the CEL came on while I was driving.
Upon scanning came up with these 3 codes - PO171 PO102 PO113

Two things I can think of - Current fuel in tank is a 50-50 mix of 98 and 91 octane unleaded (due to price cycle) and noticed over the last couple of months the car "shivers" once or twice when stopped at the lights in drive mode.

During last service the mech mentioned the turbo oil feed line may be leaking.

Any suggestions/ideas on what might be the issue. If any of the above mentioned may be a cause/factor? Is it safe to drive the car for about 60 kms to the mech? 

Cheers


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved to Gen 1 Service Issues.

P0171 is a vacuum leak. The most common location for this is the PCV Valve.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I understand that your generation cruze 1.4t ecotech has a notoriously bad turbo oil feed line, @XtremeRevolution has a post on the updated part number and the replacement, which cel that would give off though


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_fid=90882&share_type=t&share_pid=1780914

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## daptalms (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you to both of you for your help with diagnosis/fix.

This morning another code - "P0300 - Engine misfire detected" popped up. Could this be related to the spark plug replacement that was carried out during the latest service. What is the recommended spark plug gap for this model?

Cheers


----------



## daptalms (Aug 15, 2016)

Update - Mech reset codes and the car has been driven a few times since (about 150 kms) and the CEL light hasn't come back on yet.


----------



## daptalms (Aug 15, 2016)

The CEL came back on again yesterday after about 300 kms since the codes were reset. This time the only code that came up was PO171. The mech was a bit more thorough and narrowed it down to long term trim fuel trim (ltft) value being the trigger. It was reading more that 32% at idle but fine under load. Will be looked at on Monday to see if a air/vacuum leak is the cause or a sensor is at fault.


----------



## daptalms (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you all for your input.

Quick Update - My mech has confirmed that there is no air/vacuum leaks. Apparently the voltage at the secondary O2 sensor was out of range so he replaced it. The car seems to be running a bit better. I'll have to book in again to have the compression test done.


----------



## daptalms (Aug 15, 2016)

*Resolved - Check Engine Light PO171 PO102 PO113*

Final update - After both oxygen sensors were replaced the issue went away. The car drives much better now and the fuel economy is back to normal as well.
Thank you to all who tried to help.


----------

